# Stadtwaage



## drugo

Hola:

Estoy haciendo la revisión de estilo de una novela en alemán, idioma que desconozco bastante, y he dado con una frase cuya traducción al español me resulta extraña. La frase en alemán es la siguiente:
«Auf dem Weg zur Neuen Stadtwaage trafen wir Thomas...», y la traducción: «De camino a la nueva balanza de la ciudad nos encontramos con Thomas...».
El problema lo tengo con la traducció, supongo, de _Neuen Stadtwaage_ como «nueva balanza de la ciudad»; ¿hay alguna traducción alternativa para «balanza»? Porque en español, esta palabra en este contexto no tiene sentido...
Muchas gracias por adelantado,
Jaime


----------



## elroy

Creo que "Stadtwaage" es "casa de pesos (y medidas)" en español.


----------



## drugo

Muchas gracias, Elroy.


----------



## Aurin

¿No será "balanza pública"?
Wikipedia explica (en alemán) lo que es.


----------



## drugo

Aurin said:


> ¿No será "balanza pública"?
> Wikipedia explica (en alemán) lo que es.


 
Hola, Aurin:
Muchas gracias por tu colaboración. Efectivamente, acabo de encontrar en el mismo texto, en otro capítulo, lo de Balanza Pública. Lo he buscado en Google y me aparecen varias referencias, aunque solo refieren a México y a Holanda, nada de España. Quizás sea abusar de tu ambilidad, pero te agradecería que, si lo sabes, me dijeras a qué institución española se corresponde la expresión. Ah, y si debe ir en mayúsculas...
Gracias de antebrazo,
Jaime


----------



## Aurin

drugo said:


> Hola, Aurin:
> Muchas gracias por tu colaboración. Efectivamente, acabo de encontrar en el mismo texto, en otro capítulo, lo de Balanza Pública. Lo he buscado en Google y me aparecen varias referencias, aunque solo refieren a México y a Holanda, nada de España. Quizás sea abusar de tu ambilidad, pero te agradecería que, si lo sabes, me dijeras a qué institución española se corresponde la expresión. Ah, y si debe ir en mayúsculas...
> Gracias de antebrazo,
> Jaime


 
No abuses de mi amabilidad pero no entiendo bien que quieres saber. Como dijiste al principio se trata de un libro alemán...


----------



## Tania4

Hola Drugo:

Aqui estamos para ayudarnos, asi que no te disculpes por nada. Dirige tu pregunta al forum y siempre habra alguien que te ayude!

Stadtwaage, es *la Casa de Pesas y Medidas* que antiguamente existia en algunas regiones. Como no soy experta en historia ...  no se si en Espana existia este edificio publico que era utilizado por los mercaderes, los sastres de la epoca, etc. En cambio en Alemania parece haber sido un edificio importante porque todavia queda la Stadtwaage en algunos lugares que no fueron destruidos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Se escribe con mayusculas porque es un edificio publico, como el Ayuntamiento.

PD. perdon por la falta de acentos


----------



## Aurin

No sé si es siempre una casa. Por lo menos en mi pueblo había una "Stadtwaage" que constaba de una rampa donde paraban los camiones o lo que sea y fueron pesados. No hubo casa, sólo una cabaña al lado donde se guardaban los libros.
Pero ya no existe.


----------



## drugo

Tania4 said:


> Hola Drugo:
> 
> Aqui estamos para ayudarnos, asi que no te disculpes por nada. Dirige tu pregunta al forum y siempre habra alguien que te ayude!
> 
> Stadtwaage, es *la Casa de Pesas y Medidas* que antiguamente existia en algunas regiones. Como no soy experta en historia ...  no se si en Espana existia este edificio publico que era utilizado por los mercaderes, los sastres de la epoca, etc. En cambio en Alemania parece haber sido un edificio importante porque todavia queda la Stadtwaage en algunos lugares que no fueron destruidos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Se escribe con mayusculas porque es un edificio publico, como el Ayuntamiento.
> 
> PD. perdon por la falta de acentos


 
Mucha gracias por tu ayuda, Tania. De hecho, tras tu mensaje he decidido utilizar Casa de Pesos y Medidas en lugar de Balanza Pública. Y lo he hecho porque en España el término _B. P._ también refiere al balance del gasto público, lo que no tiene nada que ver con la acepción del libro que estoy corrigiendo.
Por otro lado, agradezco también tu amable comentario de que no me tengo que disculpar, pero si lo hago es solo porque no puedo aportar nada al foro, pues no sé alemán. Como decía en uno de mis mensajes, he aceptado hacer la revisión de estilo de un libro escrito en alemán (aunque la trama se desarrolla en Holanda) por amistad, pero mi segundo idioma es el inglés, en cuyos foros de Wordreference sí participo activamente. De hecho, tras mi primer mensaje a este foro, recibí un correo de Elroy avisándome de que en este foro no se podía utilizar el inglés, solo el español y el alemán.
Reiterando mi agradecimiento por tu ayuda, te envío un cordial saludo.
Jaime


----------

